# Pics of My Wife and My E90



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello to All,

I should star by stating that I like to take pics of my wife and my cars.....Just to give you a preview the first few pics are of my wife and my White Accord and my whife and her White CR-V.....

-We now have a 7 month old son and she is now again 2 months pregnant...so had to get a few pics before the belly start showing......:rofl:

-In any case I took these in my car garage......


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

dencoop said:


> Hello to All,
> 
> I should star by stating that I like to take pics of my wife and my cars.....Just to give you a preview the first few pics are of my wife and my White Accord and my whife and her White CR-V.....
> 
> ...


Where is the car in these pics again?:thumbup: :bigpimp: :thumbup:

Very nice and she's a doll!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

and now for my new baby with my wife.......


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

dencoop said:


> and now for my new baby with my wife.......


OK I think that I saw the car that time was it that white thing with the bright shinny things on the front??


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

a few more.....


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

I can see why she is pregnant again :thumbup: .........Congrads on becoming a father again......I hope everything goes well during the pregancy......:thumbup:


----------



## mfasa (Feb 23, 2006)

*My bimmer*

I don't mean to be rude But there both Hot THE Car's & the Ladys.....And here"s mine!!!


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

I would love to ride her. The E90! Get your minds out of the gutter!


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

Congrats on a Beautiful Car, wife, and being a dad again!
:fruit: :fruit: :fruit:


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Damn dude, I guess "privacy" isn't a word that comes up too much in your house. :eeps: :rofl: Nice car, and I'm glad you're happy with your wife also. :thumbup:


----------



## mattb65 (Mar 23, 2006)

Moderato said:


> Damn dude, I guess "privacy" isn't a word that comes up too much in your house. :eeps: :rofl: Nice car, and I'm glad you're happy with your wife also. :thumbup:


However, the word "pimp"......


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Nice. And if I remember your comments on yamoto's Off Topic thread, you and your wife are enjoying it to the fullest. Cherish every moment you have!


----------



## 300B (Sep 28, 2005)

You have a very sexy car and wife:thumbup: ! 
Congrats on the one on the way bro:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DallasBimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh yeh, the car looks nice too.


----------



## wsubimmer (Apr 27, 2006)

I am thinking there are 'other' photos of the car and wife? :angel: 

Nice ride.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

wsubimmer said:


> I am thinking there are 'other' photos of the car and wife? :angel:
> 
> Nice ride.


:rofl:

I can't believe this guy can get away with this.......my wife would be so pissed if I posted her pictures on here.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Moderato said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I can't believe this guy can get away with this.......my wife would be so pissed if I posted her pictures on here.


LOL same here.


----------



## Aija (Dec 11, 2005)

Moderato said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I can't believe this guy can get away with this.......my wife would be so pissed if I posted her pictures on here.


I think that would go for *almost* all wifes and girlfriends....


----------



## kabhatti (Mar 19, 2006)

dencoop said:


> Hello to All,
> 
> -We now have a 7 month old son and she is now again 2 months pregnant...so had to get a few pics before the belly start showing......:rofl:


2 months eh? That would put you somewhere near your European Delivery BMW factory in Germany for the night of conception  Speaking of the AW E90 being born, of course! :angel:


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

dude, awesome on both counts! lucky man! :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Moderato said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I can't believe this guy can get away with this.......my wife would be so pissed if I posted her pictures on here.


Post a picture of her in OT and lets find out.

.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

dencoop said:


> I should star by stating that I like to take pics of my wife and my cars.....


Well, this one thread that we don't have to say, "This Thread Is Worthless Without Pictures"!

:bigpimp:

.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

Patrick said:


> Post a picture of her in OT and lets find out.
> 
> .


Hold your breath.........


----------



## andysat (Sep 4, 2005)

Keep them pics a comin!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Nice pics. I see that you're from NYC. Congrats on the beautiful E90 and wife!


----------



## zamalek (Dec 27, 2005)

nice taste man, shout from across the bridge.


----------



## razzy530 (Nov 8, 2005)

Luda is her name ha?? Kak dela tovarish??

Krasivaya zhena y tebya!!! Good luck with the baby.


----------



## love330i (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi! Nice pictures your wife. Your wife looks like Russian woman! Stripper club! I don't mean rude telling your wife! Just my thought! I saw many Russian stripper girls at South Korea. Very similarly! Good pictures your pretty wife!


----------



## mattb65 (Mar 23, 2006)

love330i said:


> I saw many Russian stripper girls at South Korea.


I guess we know your habits eh? :rofl:


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW nice!!!!!!!!! Congrats on the new baby! :thumbup:


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

why would it be rude to say a man's wife looks like a Russian stripper from South Korea :dunno:

Next time say it to someone in person and I'm sure they will appreciate it and thank you 



love330i said:


> Hi! Nice pictures your wife. Your wife looks like Russian woman! Stripper club! I don't mean rude telling your wife! Just my thought! I saw many Russian stripper girls at South Korea. Very similarly! Good pictures your pretty wife!


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

She has very nice feet. :eeps:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

.


----------



## ubp (May 19, 2005)

your avatar remings me a commercial.
Baby hitting his head on to his mothers boobs in slow motion.
Then "First Airbag Experience"
I don't recall the car maker but it was ending with the car having lots of airbags all around


----------

